# Fidel Castro celebrates 90th birthday, criticises Obama in public letter



## Disir (Aug 14, 2016)

Fidel Castro has thanked Cubans for their well-wishes on his 90th birthday and criticised US president, Barack Obama, in a lengthy letter published by state media. He appeared but did not speak at a gala in his honour broadcast on state television Saturday evening.

“I want to express my deepest gratitude for the shows of respect, greetings and praise that I’ve received in recent days, which give me strength to reciprocate with ideas that I will send to party militants and relevant organisations,” he wrote.
Fidel Castro celebrates 90th birthday, criticises Obama in public letter

Ninety years old.  I bet nobody is more surprised than him.


----------



## AZGAL (Jun 26, 2018)

Raul Castro will retain considerable clout as the head of the Communist Party until a congress in 2021. Miguel Diaz-Canel is Cuba’s new​ president and he promises that​ Castro will remain the leader of the revolution and will be involved in major decisions. Miguel Diaz-Canel  has risen the ranks of the Communist Party over three decades in Cuba. As of now, Americans can travel to Cuba in a limited way and
Americans still have the option of staying at hotel chains operated by the Cuban Ministry of Tourism.


----------

